# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Kênh giới thiệu thông tin các nhà xe limousine

## jimmytravel10

Blog Kenhxelimousine.com tuy mới thành lập nhưng không thể phủ nhận rằng độ phủ sóng rộng rãi đến các bạn đọc. Được đánh giá tốt từ phía bạn đọc đó chính là một động lực to lớn để Kenhxelimousine.com có thể phát triển mạnh mẽ hơn. Chúng tôi tự hào và cảm thấy vui sướng đã cung cấp & chia sẻ rất nhiều các thông tin hữu ích đến bạn đọc.

Thông tin về các Nhà Xe Limousine miễn phí

Luôn làm việc bằng với cả tâm huyết, sự tận tâm , chu đáo trong từng chi tiết nhỏ. Với niềm mong muốn khao khát chia sẻ tới tận tay bạn đọc về các dịch vận tải hành khách trong nước , cách thức đặt vé nhanh chóng và an toàn nhất. Luôn tâm niệm ” Đặt mình vào vị trí của khách hàng” vì vậy chúng tôi đã làm được những điều đó một cách đơn giản.

Với nhu cầu lớn về việc di chuyển giữa các địa điểm bằng xe khách, nhà xe limousine,xe giường nằm,.. hay nhu cầu du lịch đang ngày càng tăng cao. Chúng tôi hiểu rằng trước khi bắt đầu một chuyến đi quý khách cần tìm hiểu thêm rất nhiều những kiến thức để có một có một hành trình hoàn hảo. Chúng tui tạo lên blog Kenhxelimousine.com là một trang thông tin phi lợi nhuận ngoài những chương trình quảng cáo của công ty chúng tôi.

Với mong muốn sau 1 năm hoạt động sẽ trở thành một trang blog tin tức chia sẻ kinh nghiệm đặt xe, review hãng xe limousine,… lớn nhất Việt Nam. Hằng ngày chúng tôi luôn lỗ lực để thực hiện điều đó.

Lĩnh vực hoạt động của blog Kenhxelimousine.com
Chia sẻ kiến thức trước những chuyến đi : Trước mỗi chuyến đi quý khách sẽ cần phải tìm hiểu các thông tin nhà xe mình đặt, chất lượng ra sao ? giá cả như thế nào? điểm đón trả tại đâu và rất nhiều thông tin khác. Chúng tôi sẽ thay bạn tìm hiểu điều đó và chia sẻ điều đó với bạn cùng tất cả mọi người.
Chia sẻ về kinh nghiệm thực tế về trải nghiệm chuyến đi : Phục vụ khách hàng trong nhiều năm về tour du lịch , chúng tôi có đội ngũ hướng dẫn viên du lịch đông đảo, tệp khách hàng lên đến trên 5000 lượt, vì thể chúng tôi có một lượng đánh giá thực tế để chia sẻ nhiều hơn về những trải nghiệm cho chuyến đi của quý khách.
Chia sẻ về cách thức đặt vé và những chú ý quan trọng: Đặt vé xe là một vấn đề khó khăn và nan giải trong mỗi chuyến đi, tâm lý lo lắng về việc giữ vé xe, vé cò mồi đội giá, thông tin sai lệch giá vé, tăng giảm thay đổi theo từng ngày. Blog cung cấp thông tin chính thống từ hơn 200 nhà xe được liên kết, cập nhật liên tục và sẵn sàng phục vụ đặt xe hộ quý khách.
Ngoài các thông tin về di chuyển, thông qua Kenhxelimousine.com bạn còn được tư vấn miễn phí du lịch, kinh nghiệm, lịch trình, nhà nghỉ, khách sạn,… Chúng tui lun đem lại sự hài lòng cho bạn từ trước khi đi, trong chuyến đi và sau khi trở về nhà.
Rất vui để phục vụ quý khách hàng .

----------

